# FINALLY



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

just got put on buspar, im praying to god it works but for some reason i cant drink grapefruit juice for some reason? anyone know why? also, drinking on this and ativan? my guy said it wuld just hit me faster but otherwise was ok, anyone hav any input?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Grapefruit juice inhibits the enzymes cyp3a4 and to a much lesser extent cyp1a2. This can cause elevated plasma levels of drugs metabolized by these enzymes. Some drugs are also pro-drugs meaning that they have to be metabolized in order to work. So if you block that enzyme the drug wont work.

The grapefruit thing can actually be used to the advantage of some drugs users. The effects of drugs such as alot of opiates and alot of benzodiazepines are made stronger by drinking grapefruit juice. This can be a good or bad thing depending on what your using the drug for.

I dont know what enzyme buspar is metabolized by but i guess one of those 2 enzymes play a part in its metabolism.

Grapefruit juice doesent affect the metabolism of all meds but it does affect the metabolism of alot of psychitric drugs.


----------

